# LFTS - Nov 5



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm back at it in the NW12, foggy, calm, and rainy. Hopefully I have a better day than yesterday. Never seen a deer on public. I had a group of flat-landers, that looked like they just got done filming an episode of duck dynasty come by yesterday. Claimed to be doing an archery deer drive. The bone heads actually we're hitting pots and pans together. One guy had his kid lighting bottle rockets. I was about to get down an kick some butt, until I seen a gal in all camo with a rifle. I yelled, what the heck are you doing? She said she was in a squirrel hunting tournament. Driving deer and squirrels? Crazy. I was afraid for my life, so I just zipped my trap. After they left I called the R-A-P hotline. The DNR said archery deer drives are legal, I shouldn't cry about the pots and pans, a "southern Michigan tradition" and that they will investigate the fireworks, and no hunter orange complaint. I gave the the GPS coordinates, but have yet to see an officer. Maybe my luck will change today.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

And another one. The one horned buck that chased me


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Off to church this morning. Shoot straight everyone!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Dead calm here in Mason county. Couple little sparky’s chasing does. I love these kind of fall mornings. Think I will take a nap.


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> And another one. The one horned buck that chased me
> View attachment 279248


Old graybeard,

How well does that decoy work. Have one sitting up in barn but never had any success with it.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Good luck guys. Getting ready for the afternoon shift in Emmet, St.Clair Co. MIL already shot a buck this morning on their land in Richmiond.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

paragonrun said:


> Old graybeard,
> 
> How well does that decoy work. Have one sitting up in barn but never had any success with it.


I've pulled in 6 does and 2 bucks this morning and 2 bucks a couple days ago. All young bucks though.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Still quiet in northern Jackson, fog lifted and no rain. Shoot true.


----------



## JJLew311 (Mar 22, 2015)

roo said:


> No hunting for me today. Birthday party... I remember having a conversation with my wife before we got married that anniversaries and birthdays had to be during the summer to avoid deer season and turkey season... my daughters birthday is October 29th...


My daughters original due date was Nov. 15. Luckily she came early on Oct 24 lol. I feel ya brother.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

So, you start celebrating their birthday a month early, starting when they are small. They grow right into it, and don't know the difference. HAHA


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I know there's a few things I like better warm and wet then hunting in November.  good luck all. Was late getting in but been here for a half hour or so now. Shouldn't of stayed out so late !!


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

First deer of the morning, lonely sparky


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Haha... my wife’s birthday is Nov. 1st. Usually it’s always in the middle of the week so we don’t celebrate until the weekend. This year I lucked out again so I was able to start butchering my buck on her birthday. Made it upto her with dinner and a movie on Friday night. The women sure do like that Thor fella. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Checkin I’m from Huron county.Had a little sparky come through this morning also had a deer blowing In the woods behind me. Winds calm from the SE


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

On the move.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

3 just rolled through


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Spike came within 10 yards of the house from the back door then kids spooked him 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I swear, he stuck his tongue out at me. I get no respect from the deer.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Ross County Oh checking in. First hunt of the year here for me. It's 60 and humid, feels like it wants to rain. Saw a nice buck across the field at first light and a yearling buck a little while ago. It feels strange, being so warm


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Just shot a buck, I think me might be an 8. Did not get a pass through, going to wait until 10 to look


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Nothing here yet. range finder wont work in fog.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Finally some action! Had a doe then a nice 8 but did not like the shot, a good 35 yards. I decided to hold and he took another trail away.


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

Sam22 said:


> Ross County Oh checking in. First hunt of the year here for me. It's 60 and humid, feels like it wants to rain. Saw a nice buck across the field at first light and a yearling buck a little while ago. It feels strange, being so warm


Thanks for the update! I hunt around Bainbridge,those temps are pretty normal.
My hunt starts the 10th thru 19th.
Good luck theirs some good ones down their.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

backstrap bill said:


> Just shot a buck, I think me might be an 8. Did not get a pass through, going to wait until 10 to look
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Good luck finding your backstraps, backstrap.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

backstrap bill said:


> Just shot a buck, I think me might be an 8. Did not get a pass through, going to wait until 10 to look
> 
> 
> Congrats,, can't hurt to wait, you got all day... keep us posted


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sitting in the house drinking coffee this morning after shooting an 8 last night. I am planning on being out this afternoon depending on the weather. Good luck to everyone who is out this morning!


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Quick hunt before church this morning saw 1 big deer in fog.not sure what it was.what a difference a day makes quiet


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Long night at an old friends wedding last night, needless to say I didn’t make it out this morning. Have a couple of stands I want to set up since getting permission from the farmer to hunt his field. Might hunt the afternoon, but weatherman is calling for thunderstorms later.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Haven't seen anything but turkeys and squirrels. Strange because there's usually a ton of movement by this funnel


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

One lone buck stirring up trouble


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

My boy got it done on a nice 6 point this morning. He asked if he should shoot it. I told him hay was his decision. Great making memories with family. I’m super proud.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Send a turkey my way bucks could go for some turkey jerky ! Haven't seen anthing


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Woke up this a.m to cell alarm it's dang near light. Start freiken out. Check every clock in house, should be good, start heading to lease here comes daylight. Than said screw it headed home


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Had the biggest buck ive ever seen in person come in after a doe and messed it. Super crushed. Learned about a gigilion things and hopefully i dont mess up the next one. To inexperienced as a hunter for big daddy i guess.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Jacobf said:


> Had the biggest buck ive ever seen in person come in after a doe and messed it. Super crushed. Learned about a gigilion things and hopefully i dont mess up the next one. To inexperienced as a hunter for big daddy i guess.


Don' t beat yourself up over it. Get out there and come unglued on a few more......It happens!
Smile. You got up to bat.


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Last eve two shooters show up out front of me running the does around but 10 min too late as I could only watch them thru the binos. 
This morning was to be my last sit before heading back to Mi. but it was raining and I was too tired and maybe feeling a little defeated. At 8:45 this morning the land owner gets a cam pic to his phone and it’s o e of the tall tined bucks from last eve! Argh!!!
After a sweet talking phone call to the wife I’m staying another day, we’ll see how this goes.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Waif said:


> Don' t beat yourself up over it. Get out there and come unglued on a few more......It happens!
> Smile. You got up to bat.


Ya im focusing on my mistakes to not make them again and seeing this as a learning opportunity. i just treated this old time like a young one. He wasnt nose to the ground chasing the doe the instant it hit open woods. Pulled the bow back to soon and he made me.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Ken said:


> So, you start celebrating their birthday a month early, starting when they are small. They grow right into it, and don't know the difference. HAHA


I tried that already. Told her we could just celebrate in July and she would never know the difference. Her original due date was the end of November but they told he to expect her around the 15th. Things were tense for a little while. Thankfully my wife is pretty understanding. She was born the 29th and I Was back in a tree stand on Halloween.


----------



## graybeard (Jan 4, 2006)

PTPD2312 said:


> View attachment 279273
> 
> My boy got it done on a nice 6 point this morning. He asked if he should shoot it. I told him hay was his decision. Great making memories with family. I’m super proud.


Nice buck Jacob,wish i was with you.
Grandpa


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Woke up this a.m to cell alarm it's dang near light. Start freiken out. Check every clock in house, should be good, start heading to lease here comes daylight. Than said screw it headed home


Did the same thing one year except I decided to hunt anyway.15 minutes later a really nice eight point showed up.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Well I found him after about a 50 yard track job. And yep he’s an 8 state lander! Didn’t get a pass-through because it hit the shoulder on the other side but still left a good blood trail. Striker magnums! Got r done!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Broke my arrow and a half as he was running through the woods


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Jacobf said:


> Ya im focusing on my mistakes to not make them again and seeing this as a learning opportunity. i just treated this old time like a young one. He wasnt nose to the ground chasing the doe the instant it hit open woods. Pulled the bow back to soon and he made me.


One bit of advice I got as a young bow hunter was to draw on every deer I saw, even if wasn't one I wanted to shoot. That didn't really matter because in those days I wanted to shoot every deer I saw. What it did though was teach me how to draw on a deer and not get busted. Another side effect was lots of meat in the freezer..


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

eriedawn79 said:


> Well finally got it done with my daughter. shot was a lil back but qiuck track before the rain. Went 120 yards or so.


Nice buck and picture


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

casscityalum said:


> I'm gunna give it a go. Radar looks like I should stay just out of the heaviest stuff if any so gotta try. Gunna pack the tent blind in and leave it lay case I need to get down. Headed out shortly. My rain counter is showing .06 of inch so not even a tenth tonight. Should be ok.


I am gonna catch part of a boomer and a wind change here shortly so I moved out of my stand with no umbrella into the blind. Looks like an hour of rain, I love being out as the rain stops!!!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Locked in for the afternoon in IL. The front has passed and I've got a cool north breeze. Should be good.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

backstrap bill said:


> Well I found him after about a 50 yard track job. And yep he’s an 8 state lander! Didn’t get a pass-through because it hit the shoulder on the other side but still left a good blood trail. Striker magnums! Got r done!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nice buck, congrats


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

backstrap bill said:


> Broke my arrow and a half as he was running through the woods
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Stop crying about your stinking arrow loss. Excellent buck mr backstrap


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)

roo said:


> I tried that already. Told her we could just celebrate in July and she would never know the difference. Her original due date was the end of November but they told he to expect her around the 15th. Things were tense for a little while. Thankfully my wife is pretty understanding. She was born the 29th and I Was back in a tree stand on Halloween.


Both my boys were born in Oct. One on the 4th and the other on the 14th. I look forward to taking them out on their birthdays when they get older. Although it may have been a lil tougher if they were born during the rut LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

backstrap bill said:


> Well I found him after about a 50 yard track job. And yep he’s an 8 state lander! Didn’t get a pass-through because it hit the shoulder on the other side but still left a good blood trail. Striker magnums! Got r done!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wow! Very impressive.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

eriedawn79 said:


> Well finally got it done with my daughter. shot was a lil back but qiuck track before the rain. Went 120 yards or so.


That is awesome. Congratulations!


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Jacobf said:


> Had the biggest buck ive ever seen in person come in after a doe and messed it. Super crushed. Learned about a gigilion things and hopefully i dont mess up the next one. To inexperienced as a hunter for big daddy i guess.


You _will_ get him next time with that attitude.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well this just in from this morning. He's still out there. Hitting this spot heavy over the next few days. 





  








20171105_142100




__
Steve


__
Nov 5, 2017


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

Hell of a public land buck Backstrap!


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

eriedawn79 said:


> Well finally got it done with my daughter. shot was a lil back but qiuck track before the rain. Went 120 yards or so.


Great pic!!!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

My 17 yr old got it done in Hillsdale this morning before the sky opened up...His first buck with a bow...


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

sniper said:


> My 17 yr old got it done in Hillsdale this morning before the sky opened up...His first buck with a bow...


Excellent!!! Congratz


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

After 1.5 days of rain, sprinkles, and mist the front is moving out blue sky is emerging yee ha. Now 3 days of cold front and rising pressure yee ha! Man I am fired up. Good luck all


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

sniper said:


> My 17 yr old got it done in Hillsdale this morning before the sky opened up...His first buck with a bow...


Congrats to your son real nice buck


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Steve said:


> Well this just in from this morning. He's still out there. Hitting this spot heavy over the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get em Steve


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Out in western Isabella county nothing so far but at least it's not raining 
Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

sniper said:


> My 17 yr old got it done in Hillsdale this morning before the sky opened up...His first buck with a bow...


Congrats! He must have been pretty wound up when that one stepped into range!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

sniper said:


> My 17 yr old got it done in Hillsdale this morning before the sky opened up...His first buck with a bow...


Congrats to your son on a nice buck, I bet it made dad proud!! Great shot and hat!!!!


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

sniper said:


> My 17 yr old got it done in Hillsdale this morning before the sky opened up...His first buck with a bow...


Congrats to your boy.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Back at it in Benzie. No deer so far, nice night to be out.


----------



## YMInotfishing13 (Mar 9, 2011)

Back out in Bay county. Setup on natural funnel that, every deer I've seen has used. It's a creek draw between a standing corn field and the bean field on my property.


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Back out in Leelanau tonight, still very strangely slow here. Very few scrapes, no chasing. Saw one small spike and Doe and a fawn last night. This in a spot that usually see 15-20 on average.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Already feeling a poop coming. I might end up joining the shaft thread but the end of the night


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Been settled in for awhile in my corn field corner that has been very good to me in the past. I was pissed when I got here and checked my cam. It was wide open, sealer gasket hanging on the door, and power cable broke. Thought for sure some one screwed with it but thought it odd card was still there. Upon reviewing the card, I'm almost positive a squirrel must have done it. Brown tannish object on cam before door swung open. That's a first. I'm still mad, but not as mad lol.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

RMH said:


> I am gonna catch part of a boomer and a wind change here shortly so I moved out of my stand with no umbrella into the blind. Looks like an hour of rain, I love being out as the rain stops!!!



So I looked over radar and took a chance. Left blind at home. my radar and hour by hour were wrong. Got little wet out here. Thank gosh for slab wood


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just had a buck with a rack go through chasing a doe too far away to tell how big it actually was

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

walleyerick said:


> Back out in Leelanau tonight, still very strangely slow here. Very few scrapes, no chasing. Saw one small spike and Doe and a fawn last night. This in a spot that usually see 15-20 on average.


Dedgoose n guys did a deer drive there 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## iceassasin (Jan 27, 2009)

Out for the evening in Ottawa. Been a slow week for me in terms of deer sightings.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Didn't see any deer this morning up in Arenac county so I called it a wrap at deer camp at 11 am and hustled home. Got home in Barry County at about 2:40 and it was still raining so I waited to see what the weather was going to do. Looks like rain is done so I put my scentlok on and snuck up into my ladder stand behind the house. Card showed some daylight doe activity so I'm hoping a nice doe comes in and presents a perfect shot! Good luck!


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

Out in Barry County. Seen two small bucks chasing in the first 30 minutes. Good luck everybody.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

sniper said:


> My 17 yr old got it done in Hillsdale this morning before the sky opened up...His first buck with a bow...


Congrats to your son. Great buck


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

2 yr old 8 pt pushed a doe up the ridge at 1:30 with a yearling buck following 20 min. later. Nice to see some midday movement.


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

I got a three pointer running all over the place, kind of entertaining. Looks like Harvey Weinstein out there.


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

Woke up early and made the wife and I breakfast, then told her to go hunt and I'll take kid duty this morning, so an hour before daylight she went to the stand, shortly after daylight I get the text, "just shot a giant"! Congrats to her


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just had a 6pt go through

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kaler9969 (Feb 25, 2005)

casscityalum said:


> So I looked over radar and took a chance. Left blind at home. my radar and hour by hour were wrong. Got little wet out here. Thank gosh for slab wood
> View attachment 279338


My first buck with a bow came from a setup that looked a whole lot like that.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

sniper said:


> My 17 yr old got it done in Hillsdale this morning before the sky opened up...His first buck with a bow...


WoooHoooo! Congrats to the young hunter and very proud dad!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Slow again tonight. 1 doe for me and 3 for my son. Then to top it off the sling on my bow came loose and the xpedition took a 20ft. Fall bouncing off my climbing sticks on the way down. Ugh. Looks like I'll be taking the xbow tomorrow morning until I can shoot the bow to double check it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

buktruk said:


> Slow again tonight. 1 doe for me and 3 for my son. Then to top it off the sling on my bow came loose and the xpedition took a 20ft. Fall bouncing off my climbing sticks on the way down. Ugh. Looks like I'll be taking the xbow tomorrow morning until I can shoot the bow to double check it.


I'd take it the dealer and say uh ain't been shooting to good lately, could you see if it's on. 
In case it blows up or something.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

I looked it over and didn't notice anything other than the rear stabilizer being loose, I think that hit and save my cam.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice job Jacob! Congrats to you and dad.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

4 fawns together about 10 minutes before last light. Prior to that I found my camera power cord broke and dropped my crossbow 25'. I think it landed on the scope. Spent 1/2 hour resighting it in with the truck headlights. Started out shooting 1 foot high. Can only get better tomorrow I hope.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

sniper said:


> My 17 yr old got it done in Hillsdale this morning before the sky opened up...His first buck with a bow...


Hey Hillsdale county bro, congrts to you'e son on a fabulous buck, his smile says it all. Still working on getting my boys his first. Been a tough go down here but it can only get better.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

congrats to snipers son and slims wife, job well done.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Missed my first deer last night. Twice!
So far I've had a 100% success rate with archery shots at deer. I could have tagged out for the year last night but the first shot hit right under her. Bow string caught my arm. 
She ran 10 yards and stopped broadside, looking into a different direction.
I let another one fly and it zips right over her.
Now she's gone for good.
That's what I get for switching bows mid season and not taking my time with the shot


----------

